# Plum Fest Music Festival



## Intense One (May 3, 2018)

Plum Fest Music Festival will be held Saturday May 19, 2018 on Plum Island, Newbury, Massachusetts.
There will be 50+ bands playing thruout the island, setting up in parking lots, residential driveways, decks and yards.  This is a free event including shuttle service from parking area.  Of course, we won't need shuttling because we will be on our bikes.  Event goes from 12-6 pm.  Get your schedule of performance times and band listing at site.  Any questions, feel free to message me.  Hope to see some CABERS there!
Ray


----------



## Intense One (May 3, 2018)

Plum Fest will have all types of music....rock, country rock, blues, surf music, etc.  I had an awesome time last year and will again this year too!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 3, 2018)

Is there a bike show in conjunction with this?


----------



## mongeese (May 3, 2018)

I can feel it down in muh plums.


----------



## mongeese (May 3, 2018)




----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 3, 2018)

Do you think these guys had too much prune juice to drink, last night?


----------



## Intense One (May 4, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Is there a bike show in conjunction with this?



The only bike show will be us “showing up” on our bikes.  Biking to each venue would be the best and most fun way to do the festival!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 4, 2018)

Intense One said:


> The only bike show will be us “showing up” on our bikes.  Biking to each venue would be the best and most fun way to do the festival!



I think this post would be more appropriate in the Lounge. This section should be bike only events or we'll see stuff for every concert, car show, quilting bee, etc...


----------



## Intense One (May 4, 2018)

mongeese said:


>





Freqman1 said:


> I think this post would be more appropriate in the Lounge. This section should be bike only events or we'll see stuff for every concert, car show, quilting bee, etc...



 My error.... should have scrolled down further.  Thought a event or ride would qualify since I’m riding my bike with a group and am inviting other Cabers to join in.  Sorry


----------



## rustjunkie (May 4, 2018)

Intense One said:


> My error.... should have scrolled down further.  Thought a event or ride would qualify since I’m riding my bike with a group and am inviting other Cabers to join in.  Sorry




Looks like goodtimes!
Post up some pics of your bikes at the shindig 

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/what-bike-did-you-ride-today.61973/


----------



## Freqman1 (May 4, 2018)

Intense One said:


> My error.... should have scrolled down further.  Thought a event or ride would qualify since I’m riding my bike with a group and am inviting other Cabers to join in.  Sorry



It was not clear to me you were organizing a ride. Generally I would see a meeting time/place/route/agenda. I know there has been some discussion with the Hurricane Coasters attending a Minor League baseball game but the focus should be the ride. Just my thoughts--don't want to see the bike specific sections cluttered with a bunch of non-bike stuff. V/r Shawn


----------



## Intense One (May 4, 2018)

rustjunkie said:


> Looks like goodtimes!
> Post up some pics of your bikes at the shindig
> 
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/what-bike-did-you-ride-today.61973/



You bet, buddy!


----------



## Intense One (May 4, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> It was not clear to me you were organizing a ride. Generally I would see a meeting time/place/route/agenda. I know there has been some discussion with the Hurricane Coasters attending a Minor League baseball game but the focus should be the ride. Just my thoughts--don't want to see the bike specific sections cluttered with a bunch of non-bike stuff. V/r Shawn



Understood.  Thanks


----------

